# query re diagnostic test.



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All. I have posted under general discussion about rectal lining prolapse. Sorry about the graphics. I would like to know if anyone knows if this problem could have been detected on a colonoscopy or sigmoidscope which I have had approx 2 and 3 years ago. I got diagnosed with ibs then, amd I have only recently been diagnosed with this other problem, and it was detected by an x ray called a proctogram. However, I now think it should have been detected sooner by a co rectal surgeon doing an examination or by the sigmoid/colonoscopy tests, and think that it has not been diagnosed properly then, and was not ibs atal that I had. What is anyone elses views about this. If anyone else has prolapse of rectal lining I would be grateful for any suggestions that help other than surgery, and which tests they had to detect it. I cannot have surgery at the moment due to another problem. Thanks. Mary.


----------

